# My squat form



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Please excuse the pants but I'd like some critique of my squat form please.

This is 20kg.






Hope that works...


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

lcham14 said:


> Please excuse the pants but I'd like some critique of my squat form please.
> 
> This is 20kg.
> 
> ...




Link broken!


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

I know, I'm trying to fix it. Don't know why it isn't working


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Link broken!


Is it working now?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

You're doing a lowbar squat (sort of) with the bar in a highbar position.

If you added a lot of weight on the bar, you'd just fall forward most likely, which you can see in some of the later reps.

I'd say bring your stance in a *little* and point toes more forward, they're really far out - if you're going to keep a similar setup move the bar down your back lower also.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> You're doing a lowbar squat (sort of) with the bar in a highbar position.
> 
> If you added a lot of weight on the bar, you'd just fall forward most likely, which you can see in some of the later reps.
> 
> I'd say bring your stance in a *little* and point toes more forward, they're really far out - if you're going to keep a similar setup move the bar down your back lower also.


Thank you. I'm trying to work on my mobility issues I find it easier and more natural to have my feet quite wide apart but I'll definitely try to bring it down lower. Thanks


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

One of the better lowbar squat videos on the internet:






Highbar squat:






Hybrid Squat:






Foot position:






Obviously a lot of these things are individual but things you can try.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> You're doing a lowbar squat (sort of) with the bar in a highbar position.
> 
> If you added a lot of weight on the bar, you'd just fall forward most likely, which you can see in some of the later reps.
> 
> I'd say bring your stance in a *little* and point toes more forward, they're really far out - if you're going to keep a similar setup move the bar down your back lower also.


And now you've pointed it out I can see I do tip fwd as I get tired.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

lcham14 said:


> Thank you. I'm trying to work on my mobility issues I find it easier and more natural to have my feet quite wide apart but I'll definitely try to bring it down lower. Thanks


Check the links I posted, here is another on hand position (talks about mobility issues with arms etc on the bar):


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Check the links I posted, here is another on hand position (talks about mobility issues with arms etc on the bar):


Cheers, really appreciate it


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

lcham14 said:


> Cheers, really appreciate it


No problem. I've had to use these exact videos in the past to locate issues. The last video about hand positioning was amazing. Chris Duffin is a genius  - lots of cool little cues in that video.

If you need anymore help or issues understanding exactly what they mean or so on or you want another video of you trying it out just tag me in it and i'll try help!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

lcham14 said:


> Please excuse the pants but I'd like some critique of my squat form please.
> 
> This is 20kg.
> 
> ...


Squat??

Pants???

Female????

I'm there!!

For a start the camera is in the wrong position

Srs though try something under your heels (a plank of wood for instance) it will stop your balance from pushing you forward onto your toes.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Verno said:


> Srs though try something under your heels (a plank of wood for instance) it will stop your balance from pushing you forward onto your toes.


Also increases chance of injury  - I used to use little plates - but there are more clear issues at this point. Squat shoes would be a good buy but not needed atm, better to sort the other things!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> Also increases chance of injury  - I used to use little plates - but there are more clear issues at this point. Squat shoes would be a good buy but not needed atm, better to sort the other things!


Is that so tommy? Why's that?

Srs mate not trying to be cock


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Verno said:


> Is that so tommy? Why's that?


Increasing chance of injury? being on something unstable is never good!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> Increasing chance of injury? being on something unstable is never good!


Yes mate did highlight that but didn't go bold for some reason?

Granted mate but like you said pointless buying squat shoes just yet, but yes your right perhaps not the best advice just yet.

Balance would need addressing though if no improvement is noticed after stance/arm correction


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> No problem. I've had to use these exact videos in the past to locate issues. The last video about hand positioning was amazing. Chris Duffin is a genius  - lots of cool little cues in that video.
> 
> If you need anymore help or issues understanding exactly what they mean or so on or you want another video of you trying it out just tag me in it and i'll try help!


Had a little play with a lower bar

Lower bar 20kg - YouTube

Already I can tell that's an improvement because I felt much more stable. Bit sore on the shoulders but I'm sure that will improve quickly enough.

Watching it back I think I need to try and squeeze my elbows fwd more?


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Verno said:


> Squat??
> 
> Pants???
> 
> ...


I'm surprised it took so long for a pants comment!

Got trousers on in my last vid, soz!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

lcham14 said:


> Had a little play with a lower bar
> 
> Lower bar 20kg - YouTube
> 
> ...


That looked way better from what I can see! but the videos a bit too short haha!


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

I know, yeah. I film properly next time I workout, o

I just wanted to try it quickly!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

lcham14 said:


> I'm surprised it took so long for a pants comment!
> 
> *Got trousers on in my last vid, soz!*


In that case, I'm off lol!

Tbh need a longer video, much better but you still look like your over balancing.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> That looked way better from what I can see! but the videos a bit too short haha!


Done a new vid just now. Had to put a thin cushion across my back because I seem to lack the muscle thickness required to cushion myself naturally!

I tried turning my feet in more but I can't do it. It's a flexibility issue and I think it's more than likely hip flexors?


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Well, your hips shoot up sometimes early (you have long legs it seems?) which can happen when you have a short-ish torso and long legs.
> 
> I'd say the bar maybe even slightly lower down your back, if possible..
> 
> ...


Looks like her abs are collapsing! I find a good deep inhale before the drop helps!


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I have had the same issue (in the past) while being completely braced and my abs tight. But it is a possibility. Doubt it though otherwise some reps wouldn't look much better.
> 
> But incase:
> 
> Big deep breath, imagine you're a cyclinder, filling up from belly uptowards lungs, push your belly out and tense your obliques/abs/core - squat down, and burst back up, exhale at top (or on way up if need be)


Don't you love the feeling when your abs feel like there going to tear the belt off during a heavy squat XD


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Obviously a lot of these things are individual but things you can try.


Good post mate never seen the foot position one will give this a try tomorrow


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

SCOOT123 said:


> Looks like her abs are collapsing! I find a good deep inhale before the drop helps!





TommyBananas said:


> I have had the same issue (in the past) while being completely braced and my abs tight. But it is a possibility. Doubt it though otherwise some reps wouldn't look much better.
> 
> But incase:
> 
> Big deep breath, imagine you're a cyclinder, filling up from belly uptowards lungs, push your belly out and tense your obliques/abs/core - squat down, and burst back up, exhale at top (or on way up if need be)


That's a definite possibility. Two babies kinda wrecks your core!

I'll try all your suggestions. Trying not to get despondent and stay positive


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

lcham14 said:


> That's a definite possibility. Two babies kinda wrecks your core!
> 
> I'll try all your suggestions. Trying not to get despondent and stay positive


Two Babies? you look hot mum! haha Seriously take a deep breathe before the drop, hold on the way down and exhale on the way back up. Keep that back nice and straight let the ass do the talking ;D


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

lcham14 said:


> Please excuse the pants but I'd like some critique of my squat form please.
> 
> This is 20kg.
> 
> ...


Your ankle mobility is just wayyyy restricted. Definitely work on it.

Also you're going a little too low (buttwink in bottom - stressing low back).

Stop a few inches higher, and work on ankle mobility. Drop knees forward before you descend torso.

Your hip mobility looks very good, which is a big plus


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

Kjetil1234 said:


> Your ankle mobility is just wayyyy restricted. Definitely work on it.
> 
> Also you're going a little too low (buttwink in bottom - stressing low back).
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Just checked my ankle flexibility and it is shockingly bad. Knew there was a flexibility issue somewhere but didn't know where! Got my foam roller out and I guess I stretch my calves?


----------



## Kjetil1234 (Jun 10, 2014)

lcham14 said:


> Thanks for this. Just checked my ankle flexibility and it is shockingly bad. Knew there was a flexibility issue somewhere but didn't know where! Got my foam roller out and I guess I stretch my calves?


It's shockingly bad, yes. Make sure to check whether it's the superficial calf muscles that are tight or if it is the deep calf muscles.

I've seen severe tightness such as this once before, and then it was the deep muscles that were tight, due to improper walking technique and toe-gripping.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Last video was definitely better that the first.

Have you tried just the bar or just body-weight yet and going ass to grass? Reason I ask is because I have found added weight can act as an anchor for a weak core and make the motion seem smoother.


----------



## lcham14 (Dec 17, 2014)

I just tried with plates under my heels, a narrower stance, high bar, feet slightly turned out (nowhere near as turned out as in those videos) and I did great. Well, I think so anyway. Haha. Felt good anyway, and felt it in my glutes. I've been stretching my calves and rolling my legs too though.

I'll film it again next time and you guys can critique again.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

@lcham14






Released yesterday, best video on the internet, ever.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

I found when i started squatting i couldnt get my form right, so i did body weight squats, and now i feel my squats are perfect, can do approx 30kgs before my knees start to cry (got dodgy knees)


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

@Icham14

Ive got a vid of me doing squats with a 15kgs bar on a balancing board, when i get home i will post it, Kristina said my form is perfect on it


----------

